# List Best Quality Dog Food



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you post list of better quality food. I would like to recommend to others if asked "what to feed my dog" 

Their are some foods on this forum I'm not familiar with nor never heard of after reading it, the food looks/sounds like ideal food to feed your dog/cat? 

I know one or two I discovered reading on this forum which is Naturediet, Natures Harvest Dog, & James Wellbeloved


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Orijen.:thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Arden grange - Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange
Orijen - ORIJEN Biologically Appropriate Dog and Cat Foods | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk
Barking Heads - Dry Dog Food | Best Additive free Dogs Food
Burns - Burns Pet Nutrition - Real Food For Pets
Europa - About Europa Pet Foods
Fish4Dogs - Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Natural Food & Treats for Dogs & Cats
Natural Dog Food Company - http://www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com/

I personally wouldn't touch JWB


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

Alrighty .. Thanx keep it coming if theirs more?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Anyone know if Eukanuba is any good? My dog's gone off her usual Hills and Butchers recently and the only stuff I can get her to eat is dry Eukanuba. I've bought some very posh tins (Burns) and sachets (James Wellbeloved) and she's refused them all.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Anyone know if Eukanuba is any good? My dog's gone off her usual Hills and Butchers recently and the only stuff I can get her to eat is dry Eukanuba. I've bought some very posh tins (Burns) and sachets (James Wellbeloved) and she's refused them all.


Eubanka is terrible. It's owned by Proctor and Gamble for a start.

I'm having a late night related brain fart and google is not bringing up the list of ingredients but I believe they use mostly fillers.

But if it's all the dog will eat then that's probably what you should stick with x Expensive though!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

Eubanuba, Hills are far from being good!!!!!

I highly recommend you reading about Dog's Food usful sites you can look into; 
Dog Food Project
Menadione
Pet Food Additives to Avoid
What Ingredients Should I Avoid?

Here the ingredients list in Eubn, Hills & Burns
Eukanuba Adult
Chicken, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, brewers rice, fish meal (source of fish oil), chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and citric acid), ground whole grain sorghum, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), natural chicken flavor, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, salt, potassium chloride, flax meal, sodium hexametaphosphate, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, dl-methionine, zinc oxide, ascorbic acid, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, l-carnitine, beta carotene, manganous oxide, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, biotin, rosemary extract, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), niacin, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin D3 supplement, potassium iodide, folic acid, cobalt carbonate.

Hills Adult
Chicken by-product meal, corn meal, brewers rice, powdered cellulose, soybean mill run, animal fat (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate, and citric acid), dried egg product, vegetable oil, natural flavor, flaxseed, taurine, preserved with BHT and BHA, beta carotene, minerals [potassium chloride, salt, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], vitamins [choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid (a source of vitamin C), niacin, thiamine, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement].

Burns Adult
Brown Rice (min 63%), Chicken (min 20%), Oats, Peas, Chicken Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Vitamins and MineralsEukanuba


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for that!! You can really see the difference in quality between Eubanka, Hills and Burns


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

CSJ - a small company in Wales that produces very good foods, particularly suited to Collies and other shepherd breeds although I know of many people with other breeds including Lurchers who find it suits theirs, particularly dogs with gluten intolerance (CSJ Lamb & Rice).


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> CSJ - a small company in Wales that produces very good foods, particularly suited to Collies and other shepherd breeds although I know of many people with other breeds including Lurchers who find it suits theirs, particularly dogs with gluten intolerance (CSJ Lamb & Rice).


Yes 

Autarky I believe is also of good quality and pretty cheap too.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Autarky I believe is also of good quality and pretty cheap too.


I did try Autarky, and thought it a good food; it took a lot of trouble & time to source it locally, only to find my dog went completely off it after a couple of months. No idea why... but have heard of others that did too. Not had that issue with CSJ and we're coming up to 2.5 years on it now


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I did try Autarky, and thought it a good food; it took a lot of trouble & time to source it locally, only to find my dog went completely off it after a couple of months. No idea why... but have heard of others that did too. Not had that issue with CSJ and we're coming up to 2.5 years on it now


Luckily Zoar's Ark where I live stock it.
If you were ever to change for some reason Berriewoods stock Autarky also :thumbup1:


----------



## Robertdavid (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want to feed raw, try Natural Instinct (Natural Instinct - High Quality Natural Dog Food) Its 80% meat and bone, 20% fruit and veg, plus kelp, brewer's yeast and cod liver oil - and nothing else. No wheat, grains, fillers, preservatives, colourants etc. Its delivered for free, is nutritionally balanced and veterinary approved. Read the Testimonials page!


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine all do very well on CSJ..............4 collies and a pug


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

I had mine on JWB, but the recent changes (smaller kibble, different smell) gave my dog bad wind and Mr Whippy's. Learning that they were owned by Pedigree (Mars) also put me right off. He's now on Orijen and loving it. You'll find very few bad reviews of that food - everyone seems to rate it highly.

I used to include Naturediet, just so he had a bit of variety; I _might _go back to doing that, or use Nature's Menu - which I know a lot on people here rate highly.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Eubanka is terrible. It's owned by Proctor and Gamble for a start.
> 
> I'm having a late night related brain fart and google is not bringing up the list of ingredients but I believe they use mostly fillers.
> 
> But if it's all the dog will eat then that's probably what you should stick with x Expensive though!


Oh no, I was hoping everyone would say it was great (it cost enough!). To be honest, the fact that she loved it made me wonder if it was doggy junk food. Well, she's going to eat the rest of the bag at that price and I'll carry on looking for something Madam is prepared to eat, not easy. I'll try Orijen and Burns dry food, as people have recommended.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

HIGHLY recommend either:

Orijen (dry complete food): ORIJEN Biologically Appropriate Dog and Cat Foods | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk

or

Applaws (dry complete food or wet food - not complete): MPM Products - Applaws Natural Cat food

for both dogs and cats. Both dry foods are grain-free.

Personally I prefer Orijen for the dry and Applaws for their wet tins.

Mine are all on Orijen dry at the mo (dog and 2 cats) - absolutely brill. And the cats have the Applaws wet tins every so often too. May give the applaws dog tins to maggie too when I have her allergy pin-pointed properly.

Naturediet (wet food in 390g trays) - complete food for dogs, also very good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Oh no, I was hoping everyone would say it was great (it cost enough!). To be honest, the fact that she loved it made me wonder if it was doggy junk food. Well, she's going to eat the rest of the bag at that price and I'll carry on looking for something Madam is prepared to eat, not easy. I'll try Orijen and Burns dry food, as people have recommended.


I think that many of us have been in a similar situation at time one or another!

There are a couple of very good sites which you may find useful (both US, but including some foods stocked by UK suppliers):

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble (Eukanuba = 1 star out of 5)
Dog Food Comparison, Ratings, Reviews - In-Depth Guide to the Best Dog Food (Eukanuba = 1 scoop of 5; which is not as bad as Iams, etc which earn no scoops at all!)


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Inkdog said:


> I think that many of us have been in a similar situation at time one or another!
> 
> There are a couple of very good sites which you may find useful (both US, but including some foods stocked by UK suppliers):
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've had a quick look (and I followed one of the other links higher up). It's all so confusing, and like you say, with the websites all being American, so many of the brands are unfamiliar. There seems to be a broad consensus on this thread that Origen dry food is good, and I'm hoping that you can get it at Pets at Home as that is the biggest pet supply place round here.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Unfortnately I don't think that PAH sell Orijen, but you can find a list of sellers on the Orijen website and if you're lucky you'll find someone nearby.

Otherwise there are a number of very good online suppliers:
Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories
Feedem Pet Supplies - Online pet supermarket
K9 Capers Pet Care Pet Products Dog Walking Dog Food
etc...


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Inkdog said:


> Unfortnately I don't think that PAH sell Orijen, but you can find a list of sellers on the Orijen website and if you're lucky you'll find someone nearby.
> 
> Otherwise there are a number of very good online suppliers:
> Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories
> ...


Thanks, you've saved me two bus rides to Pets at Home.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> CSJ - a small company in Wales that produces very good foods, particularly suited to Collies and other shepherd breeds although I know of many people with other breeds including Lurchers who find it suits theirs, particularly dogs with gluten intolerance (CSJ Lamb & Rice).


Great food but not 1 of my pack would touch it..even the staffies who usually will eat anything!!!! Luckily I'd got a sample rather than buying a full sack otherwise I'd have been mightly p'ed off!! So annoying cos it's good quality , natural and cheap!!


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

I swear by Orijen for my gang.

Heidi has the Fish one
Harvey, chicken.
& Bo has the large breed puppy.

Fantastic food IMO.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

Whites Premium for my gang everytime! Does anyone else here use Whites?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Oh no, I was hoping everyone would say it was great (it cost enough!). To be honest, the fact that she loved it made me wonder if it was doggy junk food. Well, she's going to eat the rest of the bag at that price and I'll carry on looking for something Madam is prepared to eat, not easy. I'll try Orijen and Burns dry food, as people have recommended.


That's ok, we all automatically assume expensive = good (I also assumed this as my lot were on Eubanka at one time).

Noticed you were given a link to Berriewoods, I order my food off there so can highly recommend it


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive tried them all at some time or another and its skinners field and trial for my girlies. Suits them perfectly and they love it.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> CSJ - a small company in Wales that produces very good foods, particularly suited to Collies and other shepherd breeds although I know of many people with other breeds including Lurchers who find it suits theirs, particularly dogs with gluten intolerance (CSJ Lamb & Rice).





JSR said:


> Great food but not 1 of my pack would touch it..even the staffies who usually will eat anything!!!! Luckily I'd got a sample rather than buying a full sack otherwise I'd have been mightly p'ed off!! So annoying cos it's good quality , natural and cheap!!


My dogs eat food from this company and its brilliant, i cant fault it! Looks nice the boys love it so much that when its delivered they try and get into the bag lol!

Its £17.90 delivered for a 15kg, it can be mixed with warm water to make a gravy whiich i did today an smell lovely 

thier coats are amazing everyone comments on them, i have no smelly poo's and farts unlike when they were on JWB which gave them toxic gases it really is nice stuff!


----------



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

I have just started my Border Terrier (who is currently awaiting results on Addisons blood test) - as he has been up and down poorly since adoption 4 weeks ago - he was a real fussy eater, sick, tried all sorts of food. Finally, we seem to have found the one - ORIJEN. This dog would not go near dried food - whilst opening this sample pack - he could simply not wait!
The good thing is that with his sensitive tummy *(poss Addisons or IBD) it has no grains, cereal etc. 70% meat, 30% veg. He loves it so far! Hoorah.
I will probably convert my Lab on to it as he is currently Eukanuba - which is what he has always had since we adopted him from guide dogs. I never knew this was bad. He eats ANYTHING!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

nigelTug said:


> The best quality dog food that ive ever purchased is Purina Beta dog food


Luna my mastiff pup came to me with a sack of beta puppy. She ate it but she didn't seem to enjoy it, she was very hyper and her poos were very soft. As she came to the end of the sack I switched her over. She is now eating Arden Grange puppy/junior and she loves it.

This is the ingredients for beta puppy



> Cereals (min 4% wholegrain, min. 4% rice), Meat and animal derivatives (min. 14% meats, min. 4% turkey), Vegetables protein extracts, Oils and fats, Derivatives of vegetable origin (min. 0.5% beet pulp) , Vegetables (min. 0.5% chicory), Minerals. With antioxidants and preserved with EC additives.


Cereals are listed as the first ingredient and the second is meat and animal derivatives. Basically the first ingredient is fillers and the second is whatever crap they scrape together, some of it being turkey.

Arden grange puppy/junior large breed



> Chicken Meal* (min 30%), Whole Grain Rice (min 19%), Whole Grain Maize, Chicken Fat*, Beet Pulp, Fresh Chicken (min 5%), Dried Brewers Yeast, Egg Powder, Fish Meal*, Linseed, Fish Oil*, Minerals, Vitamins, Nucleotides, Prebiotic FOS, Prebiotic MOS, Cranberry Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, Yucca Extract. * Preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary extract.


First ingredient is meat and the second is whole grain rice. You can see the difference in quality straight away.

From the website the arden grange costs £41 (though I get it locally for £34) and the beta puppy large breed costs £31.49. If you switched over you'd think 'crap that's a lot of money' first off but you'll notice that you need to feed less on AG because it's a much better quality of food*

*AG is merely an example there are plenty of other good foods out there.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Could anyone tell me what's the best dry dog food that can be bought from Pets at Home?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Could anyone tell me what's the best dry dog food that can be bought from Pets at Home?


Going off the pets at home website here's what I think. Looking at the [email protected] own brand (small adult complete);



> Fresh Chicken, Chicken (min. 24%), Poultry Meat Meal, Rice, Maize, Barley, Maize Gluten Meal, Animal Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Digest, Brewers Yeast, Egg Powder, Flaxseed, Potato Protein, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract. with Antioxidant EC Additives (Vitamin E and Vitamin C). Contains Tocopherol Rich Extracts Of Natural Origin. Vitamin E and Vitamin C as EC Permitted Antioxidant, No Added Colourants, Flavourings Or Preservatives. Total Chicken min. 37%.


It has a total chicken content of 37% which is actually pretty good however the rest of it is just fillers.

Wainwrights senior chicken and rice;



> Turkey Meat Meal (min. 20%), Rice (min. 43%), Whole Grain Barley (min. 10%), Potato Protein, Refined Poultry Oil, Whole Linseed (min. 4%), Sugar Beet Pulp (min. 2%), Low Allergen Poultry Digest as Gravy, Alfalfa, Natural Seawood (min. 0.4%), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Molluscs and Crustaceans (as a source of Glucosamine HCI), Chondroitin, Taurine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Extract.


Only 20% this time

Proplan doesn't give you percentages but it works on the basis of the 1st ingredient has the most in the food and so on



> Chicken, Rice, Dehydrated Poultry Protein, Maize Gluten, Maize, Wheat, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Digest, Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Dried Egg, Yeast, Calcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Minerals. Antioxidant: Tocopherol Rich Extracts Of Natural Origin. Vitamins: Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, B Group Vitamins.


Royal Canin (puppy)



> Dehydrated Poultry Meat, Maize Flour, Maize, Maize Gluten, Animal Fats, Beet Pulp, Hydrolysed Animal Proteins, L.I.P*Animal Proteins, Minerals, Soya Oil, Yeast, Fish Oil, Fructo-Oligo-Saccharides, Egg Powder, Hydrolysed Yeast Extract (Rich In Mannan-Oligo-Saccharides), Dl-Methionine, Taurine, Marigold Extract (Rich In Lutein).


Again doesn't give you % but the second ingredient is maize.

If I had to choose out of that lot I would go for [email protected] own brand. I'm sure there are more choices available instore though so it's a case of reading the ingredients x


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Could anyone tell me what's the best dry dog food that can be bought from Pets at Home?


Although I haven't tried it myself, I know that a number of people use PAH's own brand: Wainwright's.

Here's a review: Pets at Home Wainwrights brand dog food and cat food - product review

If you're going to be feeding moist food, then PAH stock both Naturediet & Nature's Menu, both of which are worth trying.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Inkdog said:


> Although I haven't tried it myself, I know that a number of people use PAH's own brand: Wainwright's.
> 
> Here's a review: Pets at Home Wainwrights brand dog food and cat food - product review
> 
> If you're going to be feeding moist food, then PAH stock both Naturediet & Nature's Menu, both of which are worth trying.


There's also Hi Life moist. I know it's very good in the cat deparment but not sure how good it is for dogs


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll definitely go and buy some of the own brand/Wainwrights soon.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

Roo said:


> Whites Premium for my gang everytime! Does anyone else here use Whites?


i use whites for my pup and she loves it.... don't seem to be many that have tried it tho which is a shame cos its a really good dry food!


----------



## Henry52 (Jul 5, 2009)

you should try Vitalin premium food, i feed mine the sensitive diet . Both my greyhounds love it and its really good value for money especially against some of the more well know brands but as far as i'm concerened it's just as good, if not better, it just hasn't had the publicity of the others. I pay less than £30 including delivery for a 15kg bag from luxurypetstore.co.uk - Premium Complete Dry Dog - Cat & Ferret Food Uk . Hope this helps


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I cannot get to my nearest Pets At Home and I am happy about that, for various reasons which aren't appropriate on this thread.

Instead I support a local business that in turn supports another small business that I approve of, and makes food that suits my dog. I like that!  and I don't have to drive there or get a bus or order online, I can walk


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well I cannot get to my nearest Pets At Home and I am happy about that, for various reasons which aren't appropriate on this thread.
> 
> Instead I support a local business that in turn supports another small business that I approve of, and makes food that suits my dog. I like that!  and I don't have to drive there or get a bus or order online, I can walk


:thumbup1:

I haven't found anywhere that beats [email protected] on their price for 30l of wood pellet litter though 

But everything else comes from online or my local pet shop/horse shop. I've recently started getting ND from them at £13.32 for 18


----------

